# How remove gapps ?



## crynax (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello, I have a gt P5110 with sybrwar ROM edition 1.0, I installed gapps for JB by error.i have tried a full wipe (data / cach / dalvik) and then reinstalled sybrwar but gaaps is always installed... I'm noob of Android and in english...


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Reflash the ROM, then flash the proper GApps package.


----------



## crynax (Oct 25, 2012)

I want remove gapps!

I have installed the good version of gapps! But gapps is not important !

I have already reflash the ROM and full wipe..


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

If you flashed a ROM and wiped /data and they didn't disappear, then the ROM has the Google Apps included. You would have to manually go through and delete all of the files you don't want.


----------



## pavibhai (Sep 28, 2013)

Please reformat your system mount after that all of the files in that should be gone which should remove the applications that you have installed.

I did this and after that I don't have the gapps anymore.


----------

